

AsK YC/PG: Resource Section? - nrao123

Some questions such as these (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=198502) seem to come up time and again and I was wondering if it would be a good idea to have a "Resources" section for these commonly asked questions (another one is on valuations and advisors). These resources could just be a collection of links at YC and elsewhere on the web...
======
xirium
Ask HN: [http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=%22ask%20hn%22)

Ask PG: [http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=%22ask%20pg%22)

Ask YC: [http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=%22ask%20yc%22)

------
alaskamiller
ironically this question gets asked all the time

<http://ask.searchyc.com/>

<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

~~~
rshao
that's not ironic. it's just coincidental.

~~~
jpeterson
Maybe he meant that the people ask it ironically.

------
ra
What about a wiki?

~~~
tdavis
Because the two resources mentioned already cover everything w/o creating any
data duplication or extensive manual labor?

